# Barnsdale Custom Shop



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

Just got two of my old Pearsons back form Barnsdale. After trying numerous bows over the last few years I've finally ended up where I started. These bows shoot like a dream, they just have a way of finding the spot. One is gloss black the other is flat black. Pathfinder did the limb decals.
Here's the specs:
48" ATA
10 1/8" Brace height
55% Tri-Star wheels
52# Max weight

Shooting a 405 grain arrow,they are just 6 FPS slower than my Classic X.


Keith


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

this is kind of spooky , but i looked for one of those for a couple years . one man on ''at'' had one for sale and later lowered price and several months later i told him i'd take it at which time he raised price back to his original asking price so i didn't do it . i'm in rehab , i've sworn off even looking at bows for sale and have gained about an hour to my day . lastly , i knew i guy that shot an old pearson fingers and has shot as well as 300 with 56 x's . nice bows i really like the shape of them . . .peace


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Dave Barnsdale does some very nice work. His limbs are second to none


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

You've combined proven platforms that have worked for you independently. Congratulations! The Aspen with Barnesdale wheels I bought from you is still m all time favorite bow. I bet you have two winners!


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## cottonstalk (Feb 11, 2012)

They sure look good.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Keith,

How are the Pearsons after shooting them for a while?


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

They are perfect! Shooting them is natural and easy. They point very well, as soon as I draw and settle in, the spot is centered in my scope without any effort. I shot these bows so much during the 80s that they felt like an extension of my arm. That feeling has not changed. My scores have drastically increased. 

I shot many indoor 300s with these bows, but have never managed to shoot one with anything else. For two years straight, from 1984 to 1986 I won every indoor tournament that I entered shooting these bows . I quit shooting in 86. When I returned to archery about 4 years ago it took me about 6 weeks to shoot a 300 using one of these old bows. Then I went on the new bow buying binge and have not shot one since. With my new/old bows I'm shooting 297/298s now, 300 is coming soon.

You older shooters know how a real deflex riser feels. I'm not talking about the newer deflex bows but the real deflex bows of the 80s. You just can't get anything as forgiving as these older bows were. So for me combining the old school riser with modern limbs/wheels and strings is perfect.

It may sound corny, but I'll take these bows to my grave.

Keith


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Are you using staggered or non staggered tristar wheels?
Have you tried 4 cables?


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

Symmetrical wheels, 55% let off. I like the added holding weight and the smoothness that the low let off % gives me.

Yes I owned a Barnsdale Classic X with the shoot thru system, I sold it to Big Cypress. Cam lean has never been a problem for me so in my opinion the shoot thru
just made it more difficult to load. Other folks love it, I have a few years on me and I'm set in my ways so you may want to ask others about it. 

Keith


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

WHAT!!!!!!!!! you're not enamored with shoot though any more . does that mean i have to change my will ?


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Keith,

That is sooo cool! I felt like that with the Aspen I got from you and traded for a second Aspen. I want to get Barnesdale wheels for it as well, in order to match the red Aspen. It looks like the top and bottom wheels are the same size. Is that correct?


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

big cypress said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!! you're not enamored with shoot though any more . does that mean i have to change my will ?


Big Cypress

Noooooo! Keep your will as it is!

Thump
Yes, the wheels on your Aspen are the same size and the mods are 55% let off.

Keith


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I had a couple of Razor X bows that I installed 4 cable tristar wheels on. because the Razor X bows already had the center of the bow halfway between the arrow rest and the throat, I first used wheels the same size. I was thinking the staggered wheels and lowered grip would be too much and I might have to use too much positive tiller.

Then, of course, I just had to try the staggered wheels and that with the lowered grip removed all of the down swoop normally inherent in two cam/wheel systems.

I like the Hoyt bows I have now. The spiral cams have only a small amount of down swoop because the string track of the upper control unit is not exactly shaped like the cam on the bottom.

But, I have a burning urge to get another VE+ and build it with tristars.


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

I wanted Dave Barnsdale to rebuild by Hoyt Oasis. Waiting list is 1 year long. Bummer but, I'm getting on it.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Those bows are awesome!!!!
You guys nailed the Pearson limb decal too. 

I shot a Pearson 2300 Hunter Classic back in the 80's(I think that was the name of it).
Anyway, I do know it was a finger shooters friend and a good shooting bow. 

Congrats on your Pearson bows. Nice!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Keith,

How are these beauties holding up? You going to Vegas in Feb?


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

Thump

Bows are doing very well, only issue I've had is breaking a few scope rods. Had to switch to a newer sight that has more support on the rod.
I don't plan on Vegas but sure plan on attending outdoor nationals.

Keith


----------



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

Just getting back into shooting myself. Have 2 old Pearsons that we are repainting and getting back together for shooting. Back in the early 80's I shot the BHFSL class with them and averaged 294/32X. Won many tournaments with that bow. Great shooting and very forgiving for the time. Have to look into getting new wheels and cables. In the mean time I have changed two older Mathews Conquest into finger bows by changing over to SS Cams.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Funny, bringing up an old thread. I had sold my green Aspen and I see it has been sold 2 additional times. I kept the red riser from the bow I got from Keith, but sold the lx pro limbs and Barnsdale wheels. I switched to shooting a release, and the draw was too long on these bows. I shot my Alpines since selling off the Aspen and limbs/barnsdale wheels.

Well, I got the barnsdale wheels and my lx pro limbs back this week, and a second green Aspen with lx pro limbs and #2 command cams with modules. The #2 command cams will go 29"-32", which will fit my 30" draw with a hinge. The Bansdale tristar wheels will only go down to 30.5". Makes me wonder about sending the bow to Dave and having him build shorter limbs, which will shorten the draw, or perhaps putting a smaller top wheel and keeping the bigger bottom wheel would reduce it so I can shoot 30"? Be nice to find another set of #2 command cams...

Funny how things come full circle. Or, that barnsdale wheeled aspen can still be shot with fingers (31" draw). Nice to have the Aspens in the stable again.

How are the Pearsons Keith?


----------

